# Eastenders baby storyline



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

What did you make of tonight(NYE)'s episode of Eastenders? I am surprised that the producers of EE are tackling such an emotive issue!


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't like it..... was very upset when I read what they were planning to do..... think its one step too far...... I like that they tackle hard hitting subjects, but really think this is too much.

Not watching it for a few days.... just can't....... 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

I agree

Its good that they are tackling such emotional issues, my heart goes out to families everywhere who have gone through similar things, i do think they are taking a step too far with this storyline though

My DH had to turn off last nigght he found it too upsetting

Em


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I don't watch soaps (Real life has enough drama for me, ta) but I suspect what you're talking about may relate to these spoilers: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=250485.0 In which case, cease to be slightly pleasantly surprised about them dealing with an emotive storyline and start being disappointed-yet-again at where they might be going with this. 

C~x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

well i wot be watching it, its heartbreaking enough when u have to deal with the death of a baby urself let alone on a tv show. i think this story line is out of order and too upsetting for many people.

i really think EE should think about what real people live through, and for many people use soaps as an excape from real life, this one is far to close to home for many people including  myself.

lisa
xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I couldn't watch it & won't be watching for a few days as it's just too upsetting. I turned off when Roxy was in the pub with baby James as it was just too much for me


----------



## sweet lady (Dec 14, 2007)

i did not like it. it had me in tears at the end and my partner was upset also dont think i will be watching it for a bit


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I watched it but didn't think they portrayed ronnie well- I've looked after mums who have lost their babies to SIDS, it is upsetting but I just wonder why they choose to do it? And what their educative point is. I can watch it but it is a bit far fetched now they've chosen to swap babies


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

i hate the fact that so many of the soaps go with a similar storyline, i think its irresponsible to put the fear into people that the minute they leave their baby alone that it will die.


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

I also think they have gone too far...I was surprised DH was upset by it too....immediately went to check on DS in his cot (almost 20 months)  And the baby swap thing is sick....


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

I usually follow and enjoy EE and have missed seeing it the last few days as I won't watch it. The last I saw was baby James in Ronnie's arms in the hosp. I knew what storyline was coming and made the decision to not watch. I find it too upsetting. My baby is called James. I can't imagine how upsetting it is for those who have have experienced the tragedy of SIDS. I watch soaps because it's escapism and a light relief but I find this in very bad taste. I hope the producers see a drop in ratings. The opposite to what the storyline is supposed to achieve.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I think it is good to cover real life issues but the baby swap part of the storyline is ridiculous as that is pretty far from real life.

Every hard hitting story is going to effect someone so I don't think any subject should be banned as we can choose whether to watch or not.

I watched NY Eve, which actually wasn't too bad but haven't brought myself to watch NY Day episode as I am not sure I want to watch Kat's reaction....


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Its gone way to far. All the familys who have gone through SIDS must be so heart broken no way is EE doing the right thing buy swapping the babys that's not what would happen and I thinks its an insult to the poor familys who have gone through it. 

EE is my dd favorite soap she is 11 and she just sat in tears asking lots of questions. I think its so wrong and I hope EE loses raitings over it

Kelli


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I think it's good that they cover such subjects and they have done it before (remember Ali and Sue who owned the cafe back in the early days??) but the baby swap thing is OTT and turns it from dealing with a sensitive issue to being ridiculous.

C xx


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

I haven't seen any of Eastenders this week so I don't know what has been happening this week. However I have heard that Samantha Janus Womack aka Ronnie is leaving the programme. The rumour mill is spinning that she is leaving because she is annoyed at the ongoing storyline. I don't know how much truth is in this but I also read the official BBC statement which was issued in light of the 3,500 complaints received re the storyline.


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Briege said:


> I haven't seen any of Eastenders this week so I don't know what has been happening this week. However I have heard that Samantha Janus Womack aka Ronnie is leaving the programme. The rumour mill is spinning that she is leaving because she is annoyed at the ongoing storyline. I don't know how much truth is in this but I also read the official BBC statement which was issued in light of the 3,500 complaints received re the storyline.


How long is the storyline set to go on for then? I have started watching it again for the last two episodes and agree that the babyswap is just out of order. It may be ridiculous but it also makes for such painful viewing. I was hoping the truth would out sooner rather than later.  Heard that he complaints are now up to 6,000.


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

The BBC have received at least 6,000 complaints over the current Eastenders storyline where Ronnie and Kat both gave birth to little baby boys. Ronnie's baby, James died and Ronnie then on hearing Kat's baby crying swapped him for her own dead baby. What is your opinion of this storyline? Have the producers of Eastenders gone too far this time in your opinion or do you think it is a brave storyline to be aired on a national soap? Whatever you feel, please cast your vote in this poll.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I'm not surprised so many people have complained. It's a step too far IMO. far too emotive subject to muck about with for the sake of entertainment.

I don't watch EE so forgive me for asking what might be an obvious question but.... if the babies have been swapped.... how come the mum of the baby that survived (but is presumably with the mum of the baby that died now) hasn't noticed her baby looked different? I mean I know babies are all much of a muchness from afar but, up close and to the child's parents... well you'd think they'd have spotted it wasn't their child fairly quickly. 

Perhaps there's a plausible explanation.

C~x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

The mum of the baby swapped -Kat- was hospitalised then when she absconded from the hospital found the ambulance at the pub and 'her' baby dead, in her distressed state she did say 'that's not my baby' but the family ignored it, same as the other mother - Ronnie- told her sister that it was the other baby and she ignored it- all madness!!!!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=253000.0
More chatting about it on here as well


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

I know them covering SIDS is a upsetting/sensitive issue, and unfortunatly happens in real life, but like someone else said the baby swap (which i think is the problem) is OTT and too far fetched. 

(talking about the swap here) But then again it is a soap, and the majority of what happens is the square,street and farm are far fetched.  Ronnie has been portrayed as having issues for quite a while, with danielle, then wanting to be back with danielles dad, the thing with Sams baby, then trying to get pregnant so I dont think its implying that women who are effected by SIDS are going to go swap babies

I know its a tough one, but it is a soap and they are just characters

Just my opinion


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Just read that storyline is to finish much earlier than planned. Wonder if 8,400 complaints had an influence on this decision?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I haven't been able to watch it...the SIDS was bad enough but to see Ronnie holding Kats baby sent me over the edge...even though its not real It really upset me.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

did anyone see it tonight, where Ronnie burst into the wake and gave the baby to Kat saying 'Take him' - I wonder if they are ending the storyline early or if it will continue
Lx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

I think its a real shame that soaps generally give the impression that ladies who either can not have children or have lost a child are so mentally unstable that they will steal someone else's!  I think this can only lead to people feeling more isolated, so personally i think the baby swap storyline is pretty awful and very misleading, x


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Totally agree Coweyes. In addition I found last nights episode absolutely heartbreaking, I was sobbing and my Mum rang me in tears reminded of her loss of my brother. I know EE is famously miserable but I miss the lighter EE I used to enjoy in an evening and I watch again now in the hope that I might enjoy an episode again.    I just want all this to be over as "Kat's" (and Ronnie's) "experience" is so upsetting and painful to watch.


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Please don't shout at me as I don't agree with the storyline, but I don't think that EE meant that Ronnie went over the edge just because of her loss. Ronnie (as a character) has had so much to deal with (abused by her dad, lost her daughter and a miscarrage   ) that she was already getting a bit unstable (for lack of a better word). I'm not saying that this would excuse her, but sadly things like this do happen in real life - not swapping babies, but ladies that have taken other peoples babies. I have read a story in a magazine and seen in the paper where a woman had her baby stolen from her while she was still pg (I know that Private Practice did the same story line). I'm grateful that this doesn't happen very often, but wish that we lived in a perfect world where it didn't happen at all - or for us all to be affected by IF. 

I agree that EE have done this to get ratings and the story could have been handled a lot better - without Ronnie swapping babies    I don't watch EE and won't be watching it due to the storyline   

Tina xxx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

The climax to this story is next week when Ronnie gives the baby back to Kat.

I haven't watched EE in a while, not because if this storyline alone but there have been a few boring stories which have made me switch off but I think I'll watch it next week and see how this pans out...


----------

